# My Current Idolo SetUp



## Zeiss (Aug 3, 2015)

I have recently gotten an Idolomantis Diabolica from Peter and am currently awaiting another one. I hope to get a breeding pair, but well see as time goes along. As of now, I have modified a deli cup that I think would do the nymphs justice.

I hot-glued 2 layers of metal mesh on the lid and side for ventilation as well as cut a feeding hole as to not remove the lid often(cotton stopper),







hot glued a lot of twigs to the lid to aid in the molting process,






to go with that, I put a bunch of twigs inside of the container as well.






I have cocopeat as the substrate in there. I usually mist every other day and feed every few days. As for a heat source, I use a daylight bulb and a night bulb. Let me know what you guys think and tell me if I need anything modified/changed. I hope I did a good job at it!


----------



## LAME (Aug 3, 2015)

Rubberized mesh/shelf liner ny friend. Ive heard that the metal mesh isn't the best for Idolomantis keeping. It'll cut/rip off their "feet".

Also.... Unfortunately I lost one of my idols because she was homed in one of those 32oz cups. Though it was modified like yours... Didn't help. I'd suggest getting a tank and lining all the walls with liner. Check my thread theres a tank I did for my idolo "Crowley"

I do wish you the best with the idolos  they are sweet.


----------



## Zeiss (Aug 3, 2015)

LAME said:


> Rubberized mesh/shelf liner ny friend. Ive heard that the metal mesh isn't the best for Idolomantis keeping. It'll cut/rip off their "feet".
> 
> Also.... Unfortunately I lost one of my idols because she was homed in one of those 32oz cups. Though it was modified like yours... Didn't help. I'd suggest getting a tank and lining all the walls with liner. Check my thread theres a tank I did for my idolo "Crowley"
> 
> I do wish you the best with the idolos  they are sweet.


Ah okay. I saw some of that laying around somewhere. I'll have to make more changes. These cups are just for their L2 level, once they reach L3, I have new things set up for each instar.


----------



## LAME (Aug 3, 2015)

Right.

Yeah... I get mine (liner.) at the dollar tree for a buck. They carry the 32oz deli cups too for future reference (if your location has that particular branch of dollar store...).

You could probably find a cheap aquarium at WalMart for around $17-$20? I think is what they run, maybe less.


----------



## twolfe (Aug 3, 2015)

http://mantidforum.net/forums/index.php?showtopic=21061&amp;hl=consolidated

You may want to scroll through this thread. Lots of input from breeders who had success with Idolos. Some of the breeders are no longer active.


----------

